# gaining ?



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

ok im looking to bulk up started training hard about a month ago joined the gym last week go 4 times a week and i eat a good diet, but seem to be loosing weight not making it :confused1: ive lost nearly 4lb and i was only 144lb to start with could i be doing something wrong ? hmm this should prob be in the getting started bit ??


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

How many cals u eatin?

How much cardio u doin?


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

protien shakes mate, and judging by ur metabolism, even go for some big calorie weight gain shakes


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

just eat more than you have ever eaten before, but just not **** food, good food


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

still new to all this so excuse any points wen i sound dumb haha.im about 5ft8(short ass) 10stone but still a lil podgy as you can see!!

for a example of diet today i woke up at 5am had 25g reflex instant whey and a apple

9am. 3 eggs in brown roll

12 noon had a large chicken breast in brown roll with mayo

1 .30 pre workout 25g whey, 2tbs of creatine (still loading) and a banana

3.30 25g whey and a apple

5pm tuna roll with mayo

7.30 2 large grilled chicken breasts ,potato's, peas and carrots

i never eat "junk food" dads old school and most stuff is home grown or from a local farm

as for cardio i only do 4 mins rowing to warm up

hope that helps


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

chilisi said:


> add 2 weight gainer shakes to that and you should start to put some weight on.. one about 7am and one just before bed?
> 
> some have 500 cals per drink so an *extra 1000 cals* will do you some good.
> 
> whats your training like?


wow going for some serious weight gain there! maybe try half of that for a week to see how it goes then if still not gaining up it some more.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I would be careful about throwing large amounts of calories in at one sitting. If you're only small they may distribute themselves in unwanted areas.

As an alternative, you could try drinking lots of milk throughout the day. Its cheap, effective, and if you have't got time to cook, a wonderful alternative to solid food.

I agree with Chilisi though, 7am and bedtime need something added.


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

im planning on adding cottage cheese to my diet today just before bed thanks for the advice ill see how i go with the cheese 1st then if no gain then ill add a gain shake in 

training well this is where im going to sound really dumb .. i dont know muscle names  i wasn't one for P.E at school !

i basicly do a full body workout, bloke at the gym told me to do this to get me used to the machines then in the new year he was going to help me work out a better program

norm training is as follows .all done on machines

warm up row machine 4/5mins

biceps 35lb 8reps 3 sets ,15lb 15 reps 2 sets ( i only started doing light reps at the end after reading something by Arnold about shocking your muscles)

backs of arms 40lb 8r 3s, 15lb 15reps 2s

chest incline 30lb 10reps 3 sets

chest 35lb 10 reps 3 sets

:confused1:lat pulldown i think ??( its a big bar and you pull it down wen your sitting) :blush: 35lb 10reps 3 sets

machine fly 40lb 10 reps 3 sets

seated row 45lb 10 reps 3 sets

hack squat 40lb 10reps 3 sets

leg rise 30lb 10 reps 3 sets

dumbbell shrug 20kg(each side) 10 reps 3 sets

overhead press 25lb 10 reps 3 sets

sit ups norm about 90 or so

:confused1: i think thats about it i just work my way round the gym :blushrob all wrong dont be to harsh but be honest haha


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

*Training*

Work on feeling the muscle and getting really good form - it is more important than the weight you are moving IMO.



> as for cardio i only do 4 mins rowing to warm up


That is not cardio - that is a warm up. Cardio is a 30min+ where at the least you are barely able to talk IMO. That said, if you are bulking, you may want to hold off on doing too much cardio, at least for the moment. Cardio is good longer term though, not just for keeping fat down, but also for general good health.

*Nosh*

Low fat cottage cheese is great stuff.



> I would be careful about throwing large amounts of calories in at one sitting.


+1 - Lots of small protein and carb meals works well. Totally agree on the milk suggestion.



> training well this is where im going to sound really dumb .. i dont know muscle names i wasn't one for P.E at school !


*Knowledge*

Don't worry about PE in school - your past does not make a jot of difference to your future if you put your heart into things.

You may like to checkout this muscle chart or this body chart - the first link tells you about the muscles when you click on them. The second tells you which exercises work for the bodypart you click on [source:exrx.net].

Remember that bodybuilding is a long term thing. You don't just wake up with gains after a month.

Stick in there, and enjoy the journey!

J


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> cottage cheese is good mate but you need alot more better calories than that imo.a weight gainer shake has alot of calories in but its calories you need to build muscle.high in protein and carbs.


..... not if it's got lots of sugars in...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

The basic problem is breakfast,you simply aren't eating enough at this vital time.

Add some oats/weetabix/shredded wheat/muesli /wholemeal bread and eggs


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

chilisi said:


> cottage cheese is good mate but you need alot more better calories than that imo.a weight gainer shake has alot of calories in but its calories you need to build muscle.high in protein and carbs.


what whole foods can i get better calories from ?


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

Joshua said:


> *Training*
> 
> Work on feeling the muscle and getting really good form - it is more important than the weight you are moving IMO.
> 
> J


i make sure i have good form and if i cant lift the weight properly i dont , would it be better to go into body group workout rather than working my whole body? thanks for the link very helpful :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you should keep to a basic push/pull/leg routine. Push one day, rest day,then pull day, rest day, than legs, rest next two days ...Keep to basic compuond exercises aswell...Gonna have to get the diet worked out though or all the lifting in the world isn't gonna matter if this isn't fixed first...As stated ealier add to breakfast...


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Canvas said:


> still new to all this so excuse any points wen i sound dumb haha.im about 5ft8(short ass) 10stone but still a lil podgy as you can see!!
> 
> for a example of diet today i woke up at 5am had 25g reflex instant whey and a apple you need at least 60g of protein plus min 100g of carbs, you've got 22g protein and a trace of carbs!!!!!
> 
> ...


simple really not enough carbs.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I think you should keep to a basic push/pull/leg routine. Push one day, rest day,then pull day, rest day, than legs, rest next two days ...Keep to basic compuond exercises aswell...Gonna have to get the diet worked out though or all the lifting in the world isn't gonna matter if this isn't fixed first...As stated ealier add to breakfast...


+1 I agree.



> thanks for the link very helpful


Your welcome. Exrx has a great database of exercises, and is really good for spicing up your workouts, but as Cellaratt said, I would stick to the basic compounds, as they have so much of a knock on effect to overall growth IMO.

J


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> simple really not enough carbs.


that was just that day li change it around abit today i had pasta/ bannas nuts stuff like that


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I think you should keep to a basic push/pull/leg routine. Push one day, rest day,then pull day, rest day, than legs, rest next two days ...Keep to basic compuond exercises aswell...Gonna have to get the diet worked out though or all the lifting in the world isn't gonna matter if this isn't fixed first...As stated ealier add to breakfast...


 thanks yep i'll use the chart to do the push pull leg work out  orderd some instant mass today so ill have that in the morning and some brecky


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bin the shakes, eat more good food, train compound only for 6-12 months, youll build a great base and learn a lot about form etc

Look in the sticky's in the diet section for more help

I think you need to educate yourself more on the basics, 2 excellent books to read are

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brawn-Stuart-McRobert/dp/9963916317/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229894946&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beyond-Brawn-Insiders-Encyclopedia-Muscle/dp/9963616062

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

chilisi said:


> stud has highlighted your diet areas that need a boost of calories and an instant mass shake just before bed will do you the world of good.
> 
> good luck mate.let us know how you get on.


ah yeah i see i'll have a play around see if i can improve it its just kinda hard to get the foods i need while im at work thanks for all the help guys i'll keep you posted


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Canvas said:


> ah yeah i see i'll have a play around see if i can improve it its just kinda hard to get the foods i need while im at work thanks for all the help guys i'll keep you posted


cook your food the night before and take it in tupperware that what we all do.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

You can also make your own protein bars - they have been really helpful for keeping my protein levels up when I'm travelling.

J


----------

